# Apistogramma's spawned!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Am so happy see this! I noticed very little display of the adults in the tank so i looked for the females found female guarding under a driftwood cluth of eggs! Will try to get pics. Here's the breeder male:


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

woo hoo grats mala.....i like getting unexpected stuff like that.... i just found out that my kribs spawned again and they killed off some of their previous spawn.... saved 8 of them.....and now i have a whole bunch to try again

JEff


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some pics of tank setup and eggs!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That's so cool marty! lol

Dang how many fish do you have?!? Everytime I check back on the forums you always have something new I haven't heard about! haha


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Congrats on the spawn. Not sure if your familiar with this (I'm sure you are) but the temp has alot to do with your male/female ratio. I tend to get alot of males myself, still adjusting the temps to get a more even ratio.

Again congrats Apistos are one of my favorite fish.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

That is super cool Mala! I want some of those!!!! Can't wait to see fry pics...


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Jeesh... double post, sorry...


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats.. Keep Us Updated  
~jamie


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I havent really been paying much attention to the tank much lately, but got closer noticed a female flaring at me, looked closer well take a look:










and then cropped and zoomed in:


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Haha, there they are. What are they eating? The mother doesn't eat them? My platy gobbled up the four fry she had (may have been premature, as she's still pregnant).


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

My female Borelli killed her first mate. She wouldn`t let him near the fry.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have not a clue what they are eating. There is "life" in the tank as in bugs they are more then likely feeding on, i keep the tank pretty well fed i started last night i dosed tank with some of Uncle Rick's better then brine powdered food so should take care of it.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome pics Mala! I bet they'd love some decapsulated brine shrimp eggs... Mmmmmm 

Way to go! Keep us posted, love th pics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> I have not a clue what they are eating. There is "life" in the tank as in bugs they are more then likely feeding on, i keep the tank pretty well fed i started last night i dosed tank with some of Uncle Rick's better then brine powdered food so should take care of it.


Hi I see this thread is a few weeks old, but have/did you try target feeding with a turkey baster or some similar device?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Nah, there is living bugs in the tank that i am guessin they have been feeding on.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

If they are growing then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

